
In battle of iPad vs. Android-based Galaxy Tab, 85% prefer Apple - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/12/02/in_battle_of_ipad_vs_android_based_galaxy_tab_85_prefer_apple.html
======
kls
I got the Tab for two reasons and am verry glad with my decision to do so. The
first being, the tab can act as a wireless router for up to five devices.
Being a freelance and always up and down the road this was a big selling
point. I knoew my data acesss was going to come from Verizon I just had not
settled on a device upon finding out the Tab could provide access I was sold.
The second reason was the reason I was holding out for a Android based tablet
and that it flash. My kids play games on pbskids.org and disney.com purchasing
a device that does not support flash would have killed my ability to use it as
an entertainment device while at dinner or other events that kids become
natural bored at. As for the purchase, I could not be happier it is a well put
together machine that I fell is as good as the iPad in some ways like voice
recognition it is far superior.

------
metageek
> _"We note that the Galaxy Tab is not available in a Wi-Fi only model, which
> would compare to the Wi-Fi only iPad at $499,"_

It might be soon, though, and at $499:

[http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/23/wifi-only-galaxy-tab-
hits...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/23/wifi-only-galaxy-tab-hits-best-
buy-for-499-99-only-to-be-delaye/)

------
sliceof314
I sold my ipad for a galaxy tab and have been significantly happier with it.
But I'm a geek and I'm still planning on replacing my parents' laptop with an
ipad.

I'd like Android to be as polished as the iOS but with all the cool
functionality available for those who are interested in tinkering. I'd also
like an unlimited supply of money and universal acclaim...

------
metageek
Engadget attacks the study:

[http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/02/55-people-think-the-
ipad-...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/02/55-people-think-the-ipad-is-more-
valuable-than-the-galaxy-tab/)

